# حتى لا تكرر فيستا.. مايكروسوفت تضيف "xp" لـ"ويندوز 7"



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

*حتى لا تكرر فيستا.. مايكروسوفت تضيف "xp" لـ"ويندوز 7"*​ 











واشنطن: أعلنت مايكروسوفت أنها ستضيف بشكل ضمني نظام إكس بي ضمن نظام تشغيلها الجديد "ويندوز 7"، وذلك من خلال تقنية التشغيل الافتراضي Virtual PC الخاصة بمايكروسوفت. ويرى الخبراء أن تلك الخطوة تأتي بعد تخوف مايكروسوفت من عدم تلبية النظام الجديد لرغبات المستخدمين كما حدث مع سابقه "ويندوز فيستا" والذي لم يحقق النجاح المنشود وفضل المستخدمين اللجوء إلى إكس بي بدلا منه.​ 
وأشار سكوت وودغيت مدير استراتيجيات التشغيل الافتراضي في ويندوز إلى أنها المرة الأولى التي تعتمد فيها مايكروسوفت على أداة تشغيل افتراضي بشكل مضمن في نظام التشغيل، وتطلق الشركة على هذه الأداة اسم "ويندوز إكس بي مود" Windows XP Mode ومهمتها تشغيل بئية افتراضية اعتمادا على ويندوز إكس بي.​ 
وأوضح سكوت أن اعتماد مايكروسوفت على هذه الأداة في ويندوز 7 هو محاولة اقناع مستخدمي ويندوز للانتقال إلى نظام التشغيل الجديد دون قلق بشأن توافق البرامج القديمة مع ويندوز 7.​ 
وقال سكوت: "كل ما ستحتاجه هو تثبيت البرامج التي تود تشغيلها على بيئة ويندوز إكس بي الافتراضية، وبعد التثبيت ستحصل على اختصار لتلك البرامج على سطح المكتب الخاص بويندوز 7 بحيث يمكن تشغيل هذه البرامج بشكل مباشر."​ 
ووفقا للمدونة الرسمية لويندوز 7، فإن أداة تشغيل ويندوز 7 الافتراضي Windows XP Mode ستتاح للتحميل المجاني فقط لمن اشترى النسخ الاحترافية واللامحدودة ونسخة المشاريع من ويندوز 7 وهي النسخ الثلاث الأغلى سعرا.​ 


ستضمن نسخ ويندوز 7 برخص لويندوز إكس بي بالإصدار الخدمي الثلاث، وبذلك لن يكون على المستخدم شراء رخصة إضافية، وسيحصل عند شراءه ويندوز 7 على نظامي تشغيل في نظام واحد. ​ 
في السياق نفسه، أعلنت مايكروسوفت أنها ستطرح نسخة تجريبية جديدة من نظام التشغيل "ويندوز 7" خلال الأسبوع الجاري.​ 
ونقلت مجلة "كمبيوتر ورلد" المتخصصة في مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات على موقعها الإلكتروني عن "مايكروسوفت" القول إنها ستطرح النسخة التجريبية من نظام "ويندوز 7 "في الخامس من الشهر المقبل .​ 


وقالت براندون لوبلانك المتحدثة باسم مايكروسوفت - في مدونة للشركة على الإنترنت - إن النسخة التجريبية ستكون متاحة قبيل هذا الوقت للمشتركين في خدمتين تستهدفان المطورين والمتخصصين في مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات.​ 





ولم تقدم لوبلانك المزيد من التفاصيل المتعلقة بطرح النسخة التجريبية للجمهور، سواء تلك المتعلقة بتوقيت طرحها في ذلك اليوم ، أو ما إذا ستكون النسخة محدودة الاستخدام .​ 




وكانت مايكروسوفت قد طرحت في يناير 2009 النسخة التجريبية الأولى من "ويندوز 7 "الذي يخلف نظام "ويندوز فيستا "الذي لم يحظ بشعبية كبيرة بين مستخدمي الحاسبات الإلكترونية، فيما تنتهي صلاحية عمل تلك النسخة التجريبية الأولى مطلع أغسطس المقبل .​ 


وتعمل النسخة التجريبية الأولى من نظام التشغيل "ويندوز 7 "وفق حاسبات إلكترونية التي لا تقل إمكانياتها عن معالج بسرعة واحد جيجاهرتز، وذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعة واحد جيجابايت، وقرص صلب سعته التخزينية 16 جيجابايت.​ 


وكانت مايكروسوفت قررت في أكتوبر 2008 أن يحمل أحدث إصداراتها من نظام التشغيل الذي تطوره اسم "ويندوز 7 " ، وهو نفس اللقب الذي كان يحمله بين أوساط المطورين والمبرمجين وخبراء تكنولوجيا المعلومات .​ 


تجدر الإشارة إلى أن مايكروسوفت تعتزم طرح ستة إصدارات مختلفة من نظام التشغيل "ويندوز 7 "، الأمر الذي أثار موجة من التساؤلات بين أوساط الخبراء حول جدوى تلك الخطوة.​


----------



## بنت القديسين (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بنت القديسين 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا ياكوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## sameh7610 (9 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى اووووووووى على المعلومات يا مان


ثانـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكس​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا سامح

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## mr.hima (14 أغسطس 2009)

مرسي خالص يا كوكو على المعلومات الهايلة دي ,,خبر جميل الصراحة ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

